# Attention Sacramento Gamers!!!



## Larator (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello, 

I am forming a D20 3.5 D&D group around a long term campaign wih a great storyline. I have recently moved here with my family and I am looking for a few gamers to connect with and forge a long term group. so let me know if there is any interest out there, I am in the Citrus Heights area.


----------



## Larator (Mar 23, 2005)

HI, thanks for your interest, let me have your cotact infomation and I will get back to you fast!


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey there.  We just got a group going with 3 people, playing a nigh epic level game.  I'm the DM, but at some point we are going to switch to lower level characters and I would welcome another DM in the mix.  If you are interested in playing high-level, then maybe lower level, lemme know.  We are going to have our 2nd game this Friday.


----------



## Larator (Mar 24, 2005)

hey thanks for the invite, where do you game? I have a place if you need. I would love to DM lower level, as there would need to be a start in the campaign. and I have a few higher level characters that I have produced over the years the few times I play.


----------



## Brain (Mar 24, 2005)

You started another thread?  Ok, I'll subscribe to this one also.  You should have my email from the other one.


----------



## Larator (Mar 24, 2005)

Well we need to get together and get a group formed


----------



## Brain (Mar 24, 2005)

I already know Angel of Adventure from the Jester's games. (first two entries in my signature)  I'm not in this Friday game he mentions. (wasn't aware of it)  I'm available this Saturday if you'd like to meet up.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Mar 24, 2005)

I live off the Watt Ave exit on Highway 50.  Here is my e-mail if you want to get in touch:

jameswco@yahoo.com  (I can post this here, right?)

Yeah, we started at 20th level and I'll send you the character creation guidelines if you are interested.  Just e-mail me and, if you really are itching to play, we will be getting together at my house on Friday at 5 PM.  We are going to try rotating Friday and Sundays, playing 2 to 4 times per month, as real stuff dictates.

Hey Brain, sorry I didn't mention this game to you.  Didn't want to mention anything at Jester's game as I want to keep this to a small group and we already have 3 players.  If you are interested, I'll let you know if someone drops out.  I'd feel funny taking away Jester's PCs, especially one as critical as Inoeke!


----------



## Brain (Mar 24, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Hey Brain, sorry I didn't mention this game to you.  Didn't want to mention anything at Jester's game as I want to keep this to a small group and we already have 3 players.  If you are interested, I'll let you know if someone drops out.  I'd feel funny taking away Jester's PCs, especially one as critical as Inoeke!




No problem, I understand about wanting to keep things small.  Sundays are bad for me anyways, and lately fridays have been also.


----------



## Melala (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi, it sounds like you basically have a group set up already, but I figured it was worth a shot to see if you or any other Sacramento-area DM's are looking for members...

My fiance and I have about a year experience playing d&d 3e and are looking for a group of cool people who get along well with us and with each other to play with for a long-term game.  


If anyone is interested, drop me an email (it's in my profile and stuff.)


----------



## Brain (Mar 29, 2005)

I sent email to Larator and Melala about starting up a group.  Did you recieve it?


----------



## Larator (Mar 30, 2005)

Excelent Brian, thanks, Melala I have sent you an email so please respond when you get it, so I can bagin to coordinate the game and meeting.


----------



## omrob (Mar 30, 2005)

*Gamus Maximus*

Im intrigued by your description of your campaign history but have limited weekly availabilty. 

Email  me if you need a fifth or whatevah- rob@omsoft.com - I game with Brain a bit of his long gaming week. :drinks a toast: To Brain's having a game every night of the week. heh. and AoA when the time is right!


----------



## Brain (Mar 30, 2005)

Hehe, cheers!


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Jul 23, 2005)

*World-Class Faerunian Gaming*

Our crew is running a 3.5 _FRCS_ campaign in Sac (Arden-Arcade area) and we could use one more player.

Drop us a line at <thayan_menace@yahoo.com>, if you're interested.


----------

